# Plantar fasciitis



## vickster (8 Nov 2016)

Had PF diagnosed by GP today, just another musculoskeletal ail, probably as a result of limping due to a knee injury

Gah!!!!


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Had PF diagnosed by GP today, just another musculoskeletal ail, probably as a result of limping due to a knee injury
> 
> Gah!!!!


I have what I think is this in my left foot, not diagnosed but a google search has almost convinced me it is.
Hideous, taking ages to get any better, probably a year now since it first flared up.

What have they recommended you do?


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I have what I think is this in my left foot, not diagnosed but a google search has almost convinced me it is.
> Hideous, taking ages to get any better, probably a year now since it first flared up.
> 
> What have they recommended you do?


Some exercises including rolling on a drink can/rolling pin plus anti inflammatories. I expect the fact I am walking more and wearing different shoes for work has contributed

Exercises and info here (what GP gave me)

http://patient.info/health/heel-and-foot-pain-plantar-fasciitis

Need to determine the cause, as well as the knee injury I have extremely tight calves and stiff ankles


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Nov 2016)

Ouch 
Dare I say it.
Bike still rideable?


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Nov 2016)

Golf ball in a sock.

Roll your foot over it whenever you're sat down.

Worked for me 

Edit: oh, and a good pair of trainers when you're walking anywhere


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

Cycling is much easier than walking for me, being on my feet 12 hours a day at work is not helping.

Tried the heel inserts which made it worse, now on custom made insoles in my trainers which are helping a little.


----------



## Saluki (8 Nov 2016)

You can get orthotic insoles from Amazon for about £7. They are the exact same ones as my GP said to get from Boots or that I could get on prescription. I have the insoles in all my shoes and they rock. I've had PF for about 20 years, on and off, as my feet are very flat as I broke both my feet when I was about 18 months old and they were never the same again.


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Ouch
> Dare I say it.
> Bike still rideable?


Too cold for me, too busy with work, and the knee isn't too great. Meant to be doing gentle stuff in gym. Literally about to see if foot will handle cross trainer!


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (8 Nov 2016)

My other half had this after running a very hilly 10k with too little training. 

The only thing that actually worked was to rest for several months 

GWS


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Too cold for me, too busy with work, and the knee isn't too great. Meant to be doing gentle stuff in gym. Literally about to see if foot will handle cross trainer!



I hope it clears up real fast @vickster 
GWS


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Nov 2016)

I wonder if those Skechers that tone up the legs would do ?
Dunno,maybe stretching your foot the wrong way I guess


----------



## vickster (8 Nov 2016)

The link I posted gives common causes

Unfortunately I can't wear trainers to work


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> The link I posted gives common causes
> 
> Unfortunately I can't wear trainers to work



Ah right got you.
Read the full link this time () ,seems a tricky thing to remedy without (artificial) means


----------



## smudgerii (9 Nov 2016)

Hideous condition... I had surgery in Nov 15 to try and resolve the issue, 12 months on and no better off. I've refused the surgery on my other foot.

You can get a special 'sock' that stretches your achillies tendon, next on my list of things to try.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> The link I posted gives common causes
> 
> Unfortunately I can't wear trainers to work



For health and safety reasons ? Can get safety trainers but from the experience in here with PF and our workshop guys not great. My other half who is a Pod would probably suggest exercising as well as resting ( not easy if on feet all day in your job ) . Surgery in her view not very great odds of success. However her biggest criticism is folk coming into her clinic and complaining about the state of their feet but wearing totally in appropriate foot wear. Any way prosthetic shoe inserts work for a lot of people, however seek professional advice on the right choice of though.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> For health and safety reasons ? Can get safety trainers but from the experience in here with PF and our workshop guys not great. My other half who is a Pod would probably suggest exercising as well as resting ( not easy if on feet all day in your job ) . Surgery in her view not very great odds of success. However her biggest criticism is folk coming into her clinic and complaining about the state of their feet but wearing totally in appropriate foot wear. Any way prosthetic shoe inserts work for a lot of people, however seek professional advice on the right choice of though.



Thanks 

No, because I work in an office with a smart dress code. My job involves sitting, good for foot, less good for knee which stiffens up (I've had a collapse of a portion of bone in my femur)

On Saturday, I wore some orthotic insoles previously provided by a physio (walking quite a lot) and the pain was actually worse, so I'll avoid those

I'm early into this, I did similar previously and it cleared up, caused by some boots which may also partly be the culprit again. Hopefully, as the knee damage heals and improves and I limp less, the foot will improve 

I have exercises and stretches to do (as mentioned up thread) and I can use an exercise bike. The crosstrainer was bearable but probably not the best equipment for the foot


----------



## smudgerii (9 Nov 2016)

Ime. The insoles hurt because they work by forcing the foot into the correct position/structure. Overtime the pain lessens as the foot improves.

The trick is to wear them for a hour then build up.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (9 Nov 2016)

Dress code shouldn't be an issue. 

Your employer should be able to adapt to your problems. I can't see them gettin away with forcing you into a dress shoe with a physical injury. I'm sure if you made them aware of the issue and the problems with dress shoes that they would allow trainers. 

Health and fitness is far more important than a dress code.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

I'll work it out. Thanks

Working at home today to give the foot a rest (and the weather is foul)


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

smudgerii said:


> Ime. The insoles hurt because they work by forcing the foot into the correct position/structure. Overtime the pain lessens as the foot improves.
> 
> The trick is to wear them for a hour then build up.


I've had them a long time. I think they hurt because they are hard and I was standing around in the cold (watching fireworks)


----------



## Crackle (9 Nov 2016)

There is a link between weight and PF. I know you've said before you've put a bit on with not being able to get on the bike but this might be a good time to take it back off, even a little may help.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> There is a link between weight and PF. I know you've said before you've put a bit on with not being able to get on the bike but this might be a good time to take it back off, even a little may help.


I'm trying. thanks. I'm actually the same weight I was at the beginning of the year, and my foot was fine. It's linked to limping on the knee, as the timing of the foot pain starting coincides with the injury to the bone


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Nov 2016)

I had PF in both feet. I went to a acupuncturist who put needles in both my heels. Talk about hit the ceiling. Sh17 that hurts.

I had 3 sessions of that and it didnt help.

She then put small studs in the top of my ears which were taped in place. Within a day I could feel the difference. Within a month it had almost gone altogether.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

I've had lots of acupuncture in leg, back, shoulder, elbow (dry needling actually, rather that more oriental practice you are describing with the ear studs) ...sometimes it helps, sometimes not. If I need to see the physio because it's not clearing it up, it might be worth considering.

I've had very mixed results, but generally minimal pain or discomfort. I think it's made me sceptical just because I've seen no consistent benefit


----------



## Tilley (10 Nov 2016)

I had this after hill running, exercise with a golf ball, painful but effective but you do have to persevere.


----------



## smudgerii (10 Nov 2016)

You can also use a smal plastic bottle filled with water and frozen to roll your foot on. Added benefit of icing the inflammation also


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

Still got this. What a bloody horrible condition!

So back to the Physio next week...directly before getting my recovering shoulder tortured by one of his colleagues!

The ice bottle rolling is mildly pleasant, the tennis ball rolling not so much  (I found a golf ball too small in the end)


----------



## JD42 (2 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Still got this. What a bloody horrible condition!
> 
> So back to the Physio next week...directly before getting my recovering shoulder tortured by one of his colleagues!
> 
> The ice bottle rolling is mildly pleasant, the tennis ball rolling not so much  (I found a golf ball too small in the end)


Cortisone injections cleared mine up. This was a few years ago now and not nice having a bloody great needle pushed up into your heel through the sole of your foot but did the job.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> Sorbothane Double Strike and G.P help for hypochondria.


Huh??
I've actually been diagnosed by medical professionals unlike some


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> Get the insoles, they will help with your feet.


I have and as yet they haven't. Acupuncture probably next up


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> Yeah but did you get the ones I said?


Which ones? I didn't know your post referred to insoles


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

Thanks. I'll discuss with the physio


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Thanks. I'll discuss with the physio



Why the Physio?


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> Why the Physio?


Cos that's who's treating me. It's caused by tight calf in turn caused by a bad knee. Why not?


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jan 2017)

Podiatrist?? Experts in feet ?? Dentist experts in teeth , Chiropractor deals with the spine ? Bit of a theme here ;-)


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> Podiatrist?? Experts in feet ?? Dentist experts in teeth , Chiropractor deals with the spine ? Bit of a theme here ;-)


Except treating the cause of the foot issue seems sensible  The physio is quite competent, they cover all joints and soft tissues (and covered by my private healthcare)


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jan 2017)

Sure they do but the fact your still not fixed maybe suggests you need to seek professional help elsewhere. However if your healthcare doesn't cover alternatives then bash on !


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> Sure they do but the fact your still not fixed maybe suggests you need to seek professional help elsewhere. However if your health are doesn't cover alternatives then bash on !


I've only seen the physio once, a month ago nearly. If he suggests a podiatrist, all good. I'd be curious to know what they will do that's different? Do they work on tight muscles in calves and on knee issues too? It's a foot issue caused by a knee problem which is worsening


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> Have you tried swimming for all these ailments thats good for loads of different things.


Not having had shoulder surgery two weeks ago unfortunately  . I might be starting hydrotherapy in a couple of weeks which might have multiple benefits


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2017)

No improvement. Physio reckons PF more due to rotten knee, loss of calf muscle and weak glute. And interestingly he says that biomechanically there's a very strong link between the right shoulder and left glute! 
Which makes sense! 
Problem is the foot is so bloody painful it's becoming increasingly hard for me to do the exercises and stretches to address the causes  Catch 22 

GP has suggested I get a steroid injection into the foot so I can at least try to rehab. Doesn't fill me with a lot of joy obviously, but getting recommendations for a local orthopaedic foot specialist.
The Physio previously mentioned acupuncture but he said it's excruciating for PF so I passed on that so far. I can't really tolerate very much being done to it at the mo  I'm taking a stronger anti inflammatory for shoulder which might help (although GP did say the pills don't do much for PF)

Gah!


----------



## kingrollo (17 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> I've only seen the physio once, a month ago nearly. If he suggests a podiatrist, all good. I'd be curious to know what they will do that's different? Do they work on tight muscles in calves and on knee issues too? It's a foot issue caused by a knee problem which is worsening



Podiatrist will look at how your foot hits the floor when you walk, will also do a gait assessment. They may also create you some custom insoles (these are totally different to what you buy in the shops)

Basically its inflamation of the bottom of your foot. First task is to correct what caused you to be inflamed - tight calves most often - then wait for the inflamation to go down. Note that even if you loosen up the calves it can take a good 12 months for the inflammation to stop.

If you can wear trainers to work this helped me greatly. I purchased some brooks walking trainers - not cheap at around £90 - but I would highly recommend them. They are full black so look like shoes which is great for walk.


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2017)

Yep, I know this already  I am wearing trainers as much as I can and did get some insoles. Resting the foot has been an issue, I've had to walk much more than usual as unable to drive following shoulder surgery

The inflammation was initially caused I think by limping following a knee injury to an already arthritic knee. The foot is so painful I can't really do the exercises for the calves and they hurt my knee too (getting some treatment for that soon)

Podiatrist might be a later step, the Physio did mention it. I'm seeing so many medics at the moment, and doing so much rehab, it's hard to fit everything in around work and life. I need to get the pain under control before I can start to resolve the causes


----------



## kingrollo (17 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Yep, I know this already  I am wearing trainers as much as I can and did get some insoles. Resting the foot has been an issue, I've had to walk much more than usual as unable to drive following shoulder surgery
> 
> The inflammation was initially caused I think by limping following a knee injury to an already arthritic knee. The foot is so painful I can't really do the exercises for the calves and they hurt my knee too (getting some treatment for that soon)
> 
> Podiatrist might be a later step, the Physio did mention it. I'm seeing so many medics at the moment, and doing so much rehab, it's hard to fit everything in around work and life. I need to get the pain under control before I can start to resolve the causes



Have you tried a night splint ? - basically you sleep with youre foot stretched ?

If your in that much pain you may be a suitable candidate for an injection - not as bad as it sounds IME


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2017)

kingrollo said:


> Have you tried a night splint ? - basically you sleep with youre foot stretched ?
> 
> If your in that much pain you may be a suitable candidate for an injection - not as bad as it sounds IME


No I've not, the physio mentioned it first time I saw him not since. He also mentioned acupuncture then, when I asked him again he said its extremely painful and wasn't keen. He also mentioned taping, but that's not a practical option. I'll gauge views on the steroid, according to the GP it doesn't have a long lasting effect, but it might give me enough relief to get the stretches going again

I don't know if PRP is an option for PF, I'll need to discuss that sort of thing wth the specialist if I see one

Just a lot to deal with at the mo


----------



## kingrollo (18 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> No I've not, the physio mentioned it first time I saw him not since. He also mentioned acupuncture then, when I asked him again he said its extremely painful and wasn't keen. He also mentioned taping, but that's not a practical option. I'll gauge views on the steroid, according to the GP it doesn't have a long lasting effect, but it might give me enough relief to get the stretches going again
> 
> I don't know if PRP is an option for PF, I'll need to discuss that sort of thing wth the specialist if I see one
> 
> Just a lot to deal with at the mo



You might the need steroid to break the cycle though. - you can't do the stretches because its inflamed, - its inflamed because its tight - you can't do the stretches because its inflamed - etc

I couldn't get PRP on the NHS.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2017)

kingrollo said:


> You might the need steroid to break the cycle though. - you can't do the stretches because its inflamed, - its inflamed because its tight - you can't do the stretches because its inflamed - etc
> 
> I couldn't get PRP on the NHS.


I have Bupa cover. Just need to identify a foot specialist. Knee man unfortunately doesn't do feet


----------



## kingrollo (18 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> I have Bupa cover. Just need to identify a foot specialist. Knee man unfortunately doesn't do feet



in that case I would go for some custom made orthotics - you will need a podiatrist for that - not a physio.
Karl Travis is a good one if you are in the midlands.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2017)

kingrollo said:


> in that case I would go for some custom made orthotics - you will need a podiatrist for that - not a physio.
> Karl Travis is a good one if you are in the midlands.


Will still need to pay for that. Bupa don't cover 'appliances'. I'm in SW London. Physio says their podiatrist is very good. I've never had PF and I've had a knee issue for years. Evidently the recent bone collapse has affected me more in some way


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

Since I got my custom insoles my heel pain has virtually disappeared, still some discomfort when walking around at home in flat slippers or such like, but even after 12 hours of working (and being on my feet for most of that time) I am in nothing like the pain I was in 12 months ago.

Hope you get this sorted Vickster.


----------



## kingrollo (18 Jan 2017)

I did get orthotics on NHS - it was a bit of battle, but they are available on the NHS. 
You won't get much change from £400 if you are paying yourself.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2017)

kingrollo said:


> I did get orthotics on NHS - it was a bit of battle, but they are available on the NHS.
> You won't get much change from £400 if you are paying yourself.


Physio did say the podiatrist won't push custom orthotics unless truly required rather than off peg. It's not a solution I'm keen on as I really struggle with shoes fitting at the best of times

I need insight from the knee specialist too


----------



## kingrollo (18 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> Physio did say the podiatrist won't push custom orthotics unless truly required rather than off peg. It's not a solution I'm keen on as I really struggle with shoes fitting at the best of times
> 
> I need insight from the knee specialist too



No, they don't give orthotics to anyone ! - But the solutions (or management) to PF are stretches, insoles, injections - in that order. Unless you do at least one of those Im struggling to see a way forward other than hoping it just goes away on its own - which incredibly sometimes it does.
Good luck - hope you get it sorted.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2017)

kingrollo said:


> No, they don't give orthotics to anyone ! - But the solutions (or management) to PF are stretches, insoles, injections - in that order. Unless you do at least one of those Im struggling to see a way forward other than hoping it just goes away on its own - which incredibly sometimes it does.
> Good luck - hope you get it sorted.


I've been trying to do the stretches. But since I started in earnest in late November the pain and inflammation has worsened and now I can barely manage them. Hence seeing the Physio, the knee specialist and likely a foot specialist if the aforementioned think it sensible as the GP does  it's incredibly frustrating and indeed the pain wearing  unfortunately the foot had to take a back seat to the post op shoulder


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> sure its not hypochondria?


I think she's getting treatment for that from BUPA too


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> What age are you if you dont mind me asking? you seem young to be having all these bothersome health issues are you absolutley sure its not hypochondria?
> What about reflexology?


44
Please bog off regarding the other question


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> LOL. Seriously now ..reflexology thas really good for the feet and the massage helps with built up toxins etc.


What does it do for collapsed subchondral bone, torn meniscii, knee arthritis, muscle wastage, nerve damage...
The physio has done foot massage and I'm rolling the foot


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> Different things work for different people, like accupuncture some people say it works some dont like it. Best to keep an open mind really.


Has it worked for your broken ankle? I'm assuming you've tried it yourself rather than citing internet anecdote?

Acupuncture, certainly dry needling has physiological proof behind it. I've not tried it yet for the foot as the physio said it would be extremely painful given the level of inflammation


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Jan 2017)

Geez I mentioned seeing a pod yonks ago ,  as for reflexology a lot of my wife's clients reckon it's the best thing ever! It's all about the relaxation, the foot is the pathway to various parts and organs within the body, a lot can be learned just from your feet according to my wife btw ! Some will pour scorn and that is fine but there is also those who would argue the opposite.


----------



## vickster (19 Jan 2017)

@MrGrumpy i refer you to my questions at #42 and #63 regarding podiatrists and reflexologists  the PF is a symptom of other issues higher up the chain, need to get the PF inflammation under control to be able to address the causes

The GP is referring me to an orthopaedic foot specialist for that reason


----------



## jefmcg (20 Jan 2017)

User46386 said:


> LOL. Seriously now ..reflexology thas really good for the feet and the massage helps with built up toxins etc.


Seriously? You accuse a stranger of imagining they are sick, while meanwhile you are advocating having someone touch your feet to release toxins? Wow!

Plantar fasciitis is a real and painful medical condition. Toxin build up is an imaginary disease (==hypochondria) that "affects" bored and unhappy middle and upper class (mostly) white (mostly) women.

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Jan 2017)




----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


>


Perhaps you'd like to answer the questions I asked you upthread, or ask your wife as she's the trained professional? Would be helpful to know if podiatry is indeed a route I should look at as well as physiotherapy and orthopaedic specialists. 
Rather than just posting unhelpful sarcastic emoticons


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Jan 2017)

I did !! Without her seeing you, its quite hard to give a diagnosis. PF can be caused by a number of things not necessarily emanating from the foot. If that`s your list of issues thus far above , then you have a pretty comprehensive list to work on !! Very complicated issues indeed, will ask again when she is back home, she is away to an anesthetic course today. Kingrollo mentioned gait analysis further up in the posts, its quite important to understand that as well, hence you are making the right moves now too see a specialist. The way you walk, the weight you put on the limb and foot may need to be fixed, torn meniscus I can understand, has this been fixed i.e cut away or is this what is left ?


----------



## vickster (27 Jan 2017)

Update - Seen specialist, and I've had a steroid injection. Ultrasound clearly showed thickened (inflamed) plantar fascia. 
More to follow next week (physio, review of orthotics etc). Hopefully the injection will provide the relief so I can manage the stretches.


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2017)

Having continuing pain and swelling despite physio, orthotics etc, I saw the specialist again on Monday. She referred me for a foot and ankle MRI, done this morning. Possible diagnoses to investigate, ongoing PF, a plantar fibroma, a spring ligament injury or a more likely culprit degenerative joint disease  Get results next week, although I do have the MRI images for a spot of self diagnosis...yeah right!


----------



## Trevrev (15 Mar 2017)

I've had Plantar Fasciitis for about 8 months......The pain was unbearable. Nothing seemed to work.
Then someone on a Facebook forum recommended this simple stretch........!! I haven't looked back. I'm back to running pain free. Totally pain free now.
This is well worth a try.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXdlPuKfyXs


----------



## vickster (15 Mar 2017)

Unfortunately, I can't kneel as I said before, so certainly the second part won't work for me, which he says is the solution if the first way isn't possible (which I won't be able to do effectively because of the knee, I can't twist it in that way  ) That leg is pretty buggered unfortunately

I'll wait to see what the scan shows  Other than the fact that I have a load of bones and 5 toes which is all I could glean from the disc


----------



## Trevrev (16 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> Unfortunately, I can't kneel as I said before, so certainly the second part won't work for me, which he says is the solution if the first way isn't possible (which I won't be able to do effectively because of the knee, I can't twist it in that way  ) That leg is pretty buggered unfortunately
> 
> I'll wait to see what the scan shows  Other than the fact that I have a load of bones and 5 toes which is all I could glean from the disc



I can't do the kneeling bit.... I just done the first part..... Day after day the pain eased. Day 5 there was nothing. It was the first time in months and months I could get out of bed without a tear in my eye.....I've likened it to a mini miracle.


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2017)

Surgeon explained to me that PF is self limiting, develops over months 1-3, worsens months 4-8 and then starts to subside to month 12, perhaps you were already improving and the exercise did no harm

I unfortunately don't get pain just when getting out of bed, it's there most of the time, also at rest and especially walking, when my foot also swells which isn't associated with classic 'PF' although I do have some of the symptoms (the PF could be a symptom of another issue). The pain is also more in the midfoot than the heel, where PF normally resides, no achilles symptoms either. Steroid only offered temporary relief too. Mysterious, hence the scan (although the U/S showed thickening of the PF)


----------



## Trevrev (16 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> Surgeon explained to me that PF is self limiting, develops over months 1-3, worsens months 4-8 and then starts to subside to month 12, perhaps you were already improving and the exercise did no harm
> 
> I unfortunately don't get pain just when getting out of bed, it's there most of the time, also at rest and especially walking, when my foot also swells which isn't associated with classic 'PF' although I do have some of the symptoms (the PF could be a symptom of another issue). The pain is also more in the midfoot than the heel, where PF normally resides, no achilles symptoms either. Steroid only offered temporary relief too. Mysterious, hence the scan (although the U/S showed thickening of the PF)



Oh, I had the pain all day.........It did ease slightly as the day wore on. Cycling to work was a nightmare. Another couple of things i've done. All special inserts/ insoles..Now in the bin. I also went right against all advice and started going barefoot as often as I can. My feet are alive again....... :-)


----------



## vickster (16 Mar 2017)

Bizarrely cycling doesn't hurt...until I walk off the bike


----------



## kingrollo (16 Mar 2017)

Stick at it Vickster.
Sounds like hell on earth. Good Luck


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2017)

MRI shows tibialis posterior tendinopathy in the ankle as well as the PF. More physio for now, different orthotics to manage high arches, possibly an injection if doesn't improve

No arthritis fortunately


----------



## kingrollo (22 Mar 2017)

vickster said:


> MRI shows tibialis posterior tendinopathy in the ankle as well as the PF. More physio for now, different orthotics to manage high arches, possibly an injection if doesn't improve
> 
> No arthritis fortunately



I had tendinopathy in my hamstring - the only thing that helps is dry needling IME. Not all physio's do this - if you are paying for physio ask them to do it.
Good luck and keep the updates coming.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2017)

kingrollo said:


> I had tendinopathy in my hamstring - the only thing that helps is dry needling IME. Not all physio's do this - if you are paying for physio ask them to do it.
> Good luck and keep the updates coming.


I've had acupuncture in the foot before, so yes dry needling. I've had plenty, does nothing for tennis elbow for me. Won't see Physio now for 3 weeks as going away so I'll just get on with stretches and I'll pack a tennis ball for rolling


----------

